# Rhom?



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had this fish since new years...just curious if some one could give me an idea of what variant of rhom? First thought it was a Guyana...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Other than it being a diamond or not a diamond is one thing but wanting to know the locality of a rhom I think would be almost impossable to determine if you don't know the collection point. I could be wrong.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

could be a guyana.... looks like a litte tinge of red on the gil plate..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My rhom is from peru and even it has occasionally shown a bright blood red on his gill plates. There is no way to know local or varient without talking to the people who imported it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Why care so much about the variant ??
You know what's the only way to really know it and that's with the collection point. So if you don't know it, call it what ever you want..


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like stated already...Unless you know the collection point, the only thing you will know for sure is that it is a S. Rhombeus. 
The whole shade of red on the gill plate being a sign of collection location theory isn't true at all.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice Rhom... Looks almost exactly like mine in my avatar... Mine was collected in Peru.


----------

